
6502cloud – Bringing the 80's to the cloud - bane
http://www.6502cloud.com/
======
Endy
I keep forgetting that the Atari 2600, the NES, the Apple II and the C64 had
the same processor. But... didn't the C64 have a modem? So it should be able
to connect to the Internet, even if very slowly?

~~~
ajuc
Probably everyone reading this (including you) already know that, but my OC
forces me to specify, that C64 had MOS 6510, which was an improved version of
6502.

~~~
gaius
Yes the 6510 had an on-chip cassette interface. State-of-the-art. Ran at 1Mhz
tho', the Beeb ran at 2Mhz making it the beast in the 8-bit stable.

~~~
Annatar
The 6510 ran at 2 MHz on the C= 128 if the VIC was turned off.

[https://wphosting.tv/how-to-use-the-
commodore-c128-in-2mhz-f...](https://wphosting.tv/how-to-use-the-
commodore-c128-in-2mhz-fast-mode/)

------
JohnTHaller
Can we get a cloud SID chip to go with it? I need to play some classic C64
Labyrinth.

~~~
6502cloud
It would be considerable work. I would need to rip the SID emulator code from
somewhere. Then i could have it generate a WAV file or something to return.

~~~
thomasjames
Were you inspired by David Beazley's talks?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRM_PebPeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRM_PebPeE)

I'm not sure if it is in the linked one, but he loaded MS BASIC successfully
off of an audio cassette. Don't believe his machine had sound output but
incredibly relied on audio input for reading from "disk" (tape).

------
mmjaa
This is all very hilarious, but I'm actually quite serious about the effort to
get my favourite 8-bit machine from the 80's - the Oric-1/Atmos/Telestrat
machines (which also use 6502-based CPU's) - onto the Internet.

So, actually this could be quite useful - especially if we treat the machine
state of the local system as transmutable, to be transferred up to "6502Cloud"
for execution later. This could indeed be the beginning of an Oric-1/Atmos
revolution in Internet communications!

(Disclaimer: TODO: Give the Oric-1/Atmos a Modem/Wifi device ..)

~~~
Gracana
Get a Wifi232 card when there's another run. They're wifi modems that connect
via RS232 and provide a hayes command set interface.

~~~
mmjaa
Yeah, thanks for the advice - I'm considering a lower-tech solution though,
using just a plain ol' ESP32 board, wired up to the ol' Oric. Actually thats
not the hard part - once this is working, we'll still have to write a TERM app
for the Oric, which is all the fun I suppose ..

------
mileycyrusXOXO
This is excellent.

I've been learning 65c816 assembly for SNES programming and I've wanted a tool
much like this.

The 65c816 is based on the 6502, I wonder how much work it would be to extend
this.

~~~
6502cloud
Probably not to bad, if you have a decent emulator to hack on. Its a matter of
making it cloud worthy (AWS Lambda, Gateway, setting up DNS, and all the other
parts that are a pain in the ass.)

------
kimi
They should have put a macroassembler in front - you upload the LDAs and STAs
and get the execution back :) Rodnay Zacks would be proud!

~~~
ilaksh
I made a thing to play around with it online (it uses dasm)
[http://requirebin.com/?gist=348a0d28a6ee1c2907106b40f7d19d99](http://requirebin.com/?gist=348a0d28a6ee1c2907106b40f7d19d99)

Or you can just view the output directly:
[http://requirebin.com/embed?gist=348a0d28a6ee1c2907106b40f7d...](http://requirebin.com/embed?gist=348a0d28a6ee1c2907106b40f7d19d99)

------
6502cloud
Thanks for the comments everyone.

If there's a feature you're interested in, let me know on reddit u/6502cloud..

------
biggieshellz
Looks like fun, but you'll have to have a VIC-II in the cloud or something
like that if you want to do anything graphical with it. So much of the way
those machines worked depends on the NTSC/PAL video timings -- raster
interrupts and so forth.

~~~
woodrowbarlow
and a SID chip for audio synthesis. :)

SID chip emulation just isn't the same, since the chip has both analog and
digital components in the same die.

------
ubercow
It's projects like this that make me love hackers. Perfect combo of silly and
awesome.

~~~
devrandomguy
_Synthwave intensifies_

------
walkingolof
bit OT: How about the other way around, a 8/16 bit computer that can connect
to the internet, not to run a browser, but some sort of BBS like system, to
interact with other owners. Throw in a SD card as storage medium to make it a
bit more practical.

~~~
digi_owl
There have been a few articles on here recently about people doing just that
via a serial-to-wifi "modem" dongle.

~~~
walkingolof
Yea, the actual process of connecting is solved, however, it would be cool if
there was actually a service, sort of the old BBS, for these old machines,
something scaled to their cpu and memory requirements, you will never be able
to load even a stripped down web page

~~~
tyingq
There are telnet accessible BBS services still around:
[http://telnetbbsguide.com/bbs/list/brief/](http://telnetbbsguide.com/bbs/list/brief/)

------
gerbilly

        LDA #$21
        JSR $FDED

~~~
joezydeco
I don't think the Apple ][ monitor ROM is included in this project, but I hear
ya... =)

~~~
8bitMaven
You could JSR $FDD2 instead and it would work on any Commodore computer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERNAL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERNAL)

Most Commodore computer models shared a common jump table at the top of ROM
for basic input and output.

------
Zardoz84
Umm... why this remember me to 0x10c , Trillek, Techcompilant ...

~~~
Zardoz84
apart of the game, was the idea of having a cluster or a cloud of servers to
run the virtual computers inside of the game. Remember that the original 0x10c
initially was to have a 6502 CPU but Notch change his mind and make his own
16bit CPU.

------
nodesocket
I got super excited at first, thought this was an 80's music startup. Then the
pump fake to assembly.

------
krisives
I need mapper support first

